# Apache Direktiven



## ex-sys (8. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,
das Apache Direktiven Feld ist sehr klein. . . 
Kann ich hier auch einen Pfad zu einem txt File angeben? Das wäre für die Bearbeitung angenehmer. . . 
z.B. /var/www/web1/ApacheDirektiven.txt


----------



## Till (8. Nov. 2008)

Du kannst ja eine include Directive des apache benutzen um eine externe Datei einzufügen.


----------



## ex-sys (9. Nov. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Du kannst ja eine include Directive des apache benutzen um eine externe Datei einzufügen.


Danke dir - daran habe ich nicht gedacht. . . 
auf gut Deutsch: Inculde /var/www/web1/apache_direktiven.txt


----------



## ex-sys (11. Nov. 2008)

Hallo, 
ich habe folgenden Code irgendwo gefunden. . . 


```
RewriteEngine on

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.example\.de$
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://example.de/$1 [L,R=301]
```
wenn ich das so schreibe funktionieren mein Subdomains nicht mehr - nach etwas suche habe ich no-www.org gefunden. . . 
Von daher habe ich jetzt den obigen Code ersetzt mit: 

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^www\.(.+)$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://%1$1 [R=301,L]
```
ist das so korrekt oder wäre es besser die URL anzugeben wie oben?

zu meinen Subdomains: Die funktionieren alle mit folgendem Code: 

```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^shop.meineurl.net [NC]
RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /shop/$1  [L]

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^forum.meineurl.net [NC]
RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /forum/$1  [L]

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^blog.meineurl.net [NC]
RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /blog/$1  [L]
```
Was muss ich aber jetzt noch ändern wenn die URL: meineurl.net/shop/ zu der Subdomain shop.meineurl.net automatisch geändert werden soll? 
Das habe ich bis jetzt nicht hinbekommen - bei mir kommt da z.B. sowas raus: shop.meineurl.net/shop/ und das funktioniert mal gar nicht!


----------

